# All things chicken Indiana



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

I will be getting my first chickens this spring. So looking to learn all things chicken.
Does anyone have any tips or pointers for crazy Indiana weather? Do they do OK without heaters? 
How to avoid frozen eggs?
How to cool in summer or is it necessary?
Best predator deterrent? 
What breeds are best? (Looking for just egg layers for now and then possibly meat birds)
My husband favors the silkies.

Any and all advice, and tips are welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look for breeds that are cold hardy. Unfortunately for you, Silkies are one of those breeds. Heaters should not be necessary if they are in a solid coop with no drafts but good ventilation. 

The only way to avoid frozen eggs is to check throughout the day for any that have been laid. If they're laid in a nest with a thick bed of shavings it will take a while to become cold enough to freeze. 

Fans, hosing down the coop, making mud puddles are all ways to help cool. If they free range they will be able to find optimal places to keep cool.

Best predator deterrent would be a dog. A solid coop and outdoor run. Dogs don't do much, most of the time, with flying predators but the others they're pretty good with. If a predator is seen or becomes a problem the outdoor run is necessary to remove the food source from the predator without having to lock the chickens in their coop all day.

We've noticed that hatchery birds have egg laying problems after the second year. Its best to find a breeder of the birds you're looking for that did not originate from a hatchery if you'd like to have them laying and living longer.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for all your information. Well I have three dogs so that should help some aspects. We have a large coyote population. My plan is to let them free range for a couple hours a day under supervision due to nuisance neighbor dogs.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a frame of a coop I'm assuming was the use when finished that was on my property when we moved. Its 8ft. Long by 4 ft. Wide by 4 ft. Tall. Is this sufficient size width and height wise to keep the hens content? And how many can comfortably fit?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I make the mistake of assuming everyone was fenced like I was. That goes a long way in protecting the flock from unwanted predators. I also had a Guinea flock that taught my alpha dog a ton about who belonged and who didn't. He actually would chase off hawks if he saw them. 

You will also have to teach your dogs that the chickens are part of your pack and they are not to touch them. Way too many got chickens and never thought that their own dogs would be their biggest problem.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's really neat. My male stares out of curiosity. He's afraid of everything and loves anything smaller than him. Lol And my puppy I'm not worried about, he follows his dad's lead. My female will be the one to watch.

We don't see many hawks but I imagine that will change when there is a new snack out in the yard.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh yeah. Snakes are horrible here. Any successful snake deterrents?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

None that I know of other than to make sure there are not any good snake hiding places around the coop and run. I kept deep grass and brush mowed way back from my coops and where the chickens spent most of their time. Their coops did not have any access points for snakes. Of course that doesn't mean one couldn't sneak in during the day.

My Guineas would alert me to the presence of snakes. That's when I got my gun and took care of the problem. 

Watch the puppy too. If you get chicks they sound like squeak toys to our dogs.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

Due to my schedule the first of the year I'll be looking into pullets or hens. This is what I'm working with coop wise. I plan to alter it. Im not sure how tall of the ground it is though. I was thinking maybe doing a ramp that I can raise at night to keep anything away from the hen door latches if it sneaks through the run.


----------

